
Nokia unveils Lumia 2520: 10.1-inch tablet with Windows RT - Suraj-Sun
http://www.engadget.com/2013/10/22/nokia-lumia-2520-windows-rt-tablet/
======
iamshs
[Edit : Also released today: $339 for 6-inch Nokia 1320 [1,2]. Now that does
not pinch the pocket at all. ]

That tablet is a beauty. Nokia's industrial design team deserves kudos for
putting so many beautiful products on the table. It also has 16 hrs battery
life with cover attached. Impressive. Any video of it?

[Video (Nokia ads):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVA4-Adlm7g](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HVA4-Adlm7g)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qppJV4znI4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qppJV4znI4)
]

Full Specifications for the tablet, Nokia 2520:

Operating System: Windows RT 8.1

Networks: GSM: 850, 900, 1800, 1900MHz; WCDMA: 850, 900, 1800, 1900, 2100MHz;
LTE: 2, 3, 4, 5, 7, 13, 17, 20

Speed: LTE: 150 Mbps DL / 50 Mbps UL

Memory: 2GB RAM, 32 GB internal memory, micro SD card support up to 32GB,
SkyDrive cloud storage

Display: 10.1” 1080p full HD (1920×1080) AHIPS Capacitive Multi-Touch Display,
Gorilla Glass 2

Processor: 2.2GHz Quad Core Qualcomm Snapdragon 800

Primary camera: 6.7MP Auto Focus ZEISS optics with f1.9 aperture; FFC: 2MP HD
wide-angle

Size & weight: 267 × 168 × 8.9* mm (*volumetric); 615g

Connectivity: NFC, A-GPS+GLONASS, WLAN 802.11 a/b/g/n, microUSB 3.0, BT 4.0
LE, 3.5mm audio connector

Battery: 8000 mAh

Audio: Stereo front facing speakers

[1] : [http://conversations.nokia.com/2013/10/22/standing-tall-
the-...](http://conversations.nokia.com/2013/10/22/standing-tall-the-nokia-
lumia-1520-and-lumia-1320/)

[2] : [http://www.engadget.com/2013/10/22/nokia-lumia-1320-hands-
on...](http://www.engadget.com/2013/10/22/nokia-lumia-1320-hands-on/)

~~~
JanezStupar
It's a tablet. And its a post iPad tablet.

I fail to see what is so impressive about it.

~~~
iamshs
Well the assumption that post-iPad tablets cannot be impressive is ludicrous
to me. Nexus 7 is impressive. This tablet in particular: Beautiful and sharp
design, cyan color is attractive, it has outlook on the go, and most of all
that book cover type of keyboard cover is impressive as seen in the videos.
You are allowed to see it as mediocre tablet, but basing it on it being post-
iPad is not good. One massive shortcoming is the app situation on Windows
platform, which takes the sheen off this tablet.

------
RyanZAG
How does this compare to Surface, and why would anybody buy one of these
instead of Surface? With Nokia now owned by Microsoft, does this not mean that
Microsoft has released two Windows RT tablets with similar stats?

I assume Microsoft will merge the two products in future?

~~~
Touche
Microsoft didn't release this and in fact Microsoft can't legally influence
Nokia in any way until the sale has been approved by all relevant governments.

~~~
chiph
Given the physical design of this vs. the Surface RT, I'd take the Nokia in a
second.

The reality is, with umpteen-thousand RTs clogging the Microsoft warehouse,
that'll be what they try and push.

------
seanmcdirmid
Submit seems to have been flag. Is hackernews really that anti Microsoft? Or
is engadget now about link spam?

Disclosure: I work for Microsoft and my wife works for Nokia. So ya, ouch.

~~~
Toshio
Or perhaps it could just be that we find anything made by microsoft mind-
numbingly uninteresting. Just like anything made by SAP, IBM, Oracle, CA and
other old-guard tech companies. Seriously, why are there e.g. no SAP employees
on HN wondering whether HN is really that anti SAP?

~~~
freehunter
Is "I don't find this article interesting" a good reason to flag? If it got to
the front page, people must have found it interesting. It seems like flagging
would mean "this article does not belong on HN". I think the announcement of
new phones and tablets in new form factors with new apps and an upcoming
software update from Nokia would be relevant, moreso than a slightly thinner
iPad with the same internals and software as the already released iPhone 5s,
which will undoubtedly be filling the front page later today.

------
th0br0
FWIW, it's an 8,000 mAh battery - not an 800 one ;)

Anyhow, this tablet looks marvelous. Android would be far more to my liking,
but it's still great.

~~~
SEMW
Slightly off-topic, but: anyone round here know if there's a good reason why
are batteries quoted in units of charge (mAh), instead of a unit of energy
like Wh or kJ?

Seems like it just makes it hard to compare capacities of batteries of
different voltages. A 8000mAh laptop battery sounds like it can only store
three times the energy of the (2650mAh) cheap NiMH AA battery I have here, but
it can actually store 30x, as the AA battery is 1.2V and assuming the laptop
battery is 12V (which it may not be, I don't know).

~~~
fleitz
mAh is measured at 1V at 1 Ohm. So yes, your 8000mAh stores 3X as much as the
2650 mAh battery.

~~~
pjc50
No, it's measured at the battery voltage (which is usually not 1V, and varies
with discharge)

It's measured this way so you can most easily estimate runtime by putting an
ammeter in series with the battery.

------
edandersen
This looks fantastic, especially if you can actually use the keyboard on your
lap without it flapping about like a Surface.

------
theboywho
I think this is the worst day to release a new tablet. You end up directly
challenging the new iPad to be announced.

~~~
josefresco
Or, people so thirsty for tablet news will eat up an announcement like this
_all morning_ until the folks on the west coast roll out of bed to hold their
event.

Granted after that event your tablet announcement gets thoroughly buried, but
it's better than releasing it in the 2 weeks _after_ the Apple event when they
dominate the tech news.

------
Fundlab
Sadly in the USA its sale has been tied to Verizon and AT&T. I would love to
snag one for TMobile, SimpleMobile or MetroPCS.

Headup if anyone knows how I can get one with being locked unto those twin
devil networks

------
seanmcdirmid
That is one good looking tablet! I wonder if the keyboard is lap-able? I think
its a great idea to put the battery in the keyboard cover so it can counter
the weight of the tablet more easily!

------
bruceboughton
I really don't understand why they have reused the Lumia brand. Do they really
think people are going to talk about the products using the number?

You can walk into an Apple store and talk about their products more or less
like a human being: iPhone, iPad, Mac Book, iMac, iPod, etc.

Can you imagine walking into a hypothetical Nokia store and trying to get your
head round the differences between the 1320, 2520, etc.?

~~~
josefresco
People walk into BMW dealerships and wrap their heads around the 3 series, the
4 series, the 5, and 7 series etc. Each with their own confusing combinations
of models numbers (535xi etc.) And BMW is even making it harder for folks with
the new-ish _even_ models (4, and 6 series).

If you hammer it over consumers heads long enough, people will learn your
crazy naming schemes. I don't think Nokia has that kind of time.

~~~
bruceboughton
Yes, but the 3-series, 5-series and 7-series are all cars. In particular, they
are luxury cars of increasing size available in saloon/estate versions.

The Lumia 7879 tablet and Lumia 347334 smartphone are different things and
347334 > 7879 does not hold, or make any sense.

------
_random_
Looks really well-made! And the new smartphones are on par as well!

------
johnpowell
I looks lovely but I wish a better name was chosen. It reminds me of the
Performa 6214 I bought in high school. You couldn't really talk about it since
the name was nonsense.

------
Aardwolf
It looks like a laptop, does the word "tablet" not mean anything anymore?

~~~
pavlov
The base unit is a flat tablet that looks essentially like a Lumia phone
stretched out to a 10" diagonal.

The keyboard cover is an optional add-on. It seems more useful than most
tablet keyboards because it also has an extra battery, bringing the unit's
total battery life to 16 hours.

------
ZanyProgrammer
Looks like this will be vapormgware.

